# second wave



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://ibs.med.ucla.edu/USNews.htm


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

very intereting, eric, there has been a lot of concern about this as far as psychological problems gobut this is the first I've seen on 'physical' problems.tom


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hmmmm.....BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:Thanks for the article. I think people will be experiencing the effects for a long time. It's such a shame. JeanG


----------

